

Scala is becoming popular fast - jsnk
http://www.scala-lang.org/node/10923

======
melling
Has anyone written anything significant on Android in Scala? I've got an app
in the market and I was considering using Scala for additional development.
You never really learn a technology well until you've built something real
with it.

